# tattoo fish?



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Since seeing these in the fish shop last week my lil sis has been going mad for a fish tank! I have only just found out what they are!!

Im disgusted its sick! They have about 20 of them in my local shop!!

Is this allowed??

http://www.wgrz.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=44744


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

That is just unreal.To start with who would want to do it and why.Its just sick as far as i am concerned


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Thats discusting, who in their right mind would do something like that, let alone buy one. How the hell can they get away with it.

Jay


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

I have just called RSPCA and yep they are illegal from what they say. I have given them all the shop details.

Its sick


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

to be honest, im surprised its taken this long to happen.

Not saying its a good thing im way against it, but this does seem like the next step after dyeing. Theres sick people in the world. and this is clearly just a new way of making easy money.

It's like the whole blood parrot crap. Some idiot wanted to make some money and a name for himself, so he thinks, im gonna create a new fish. now despite the fact most blood parrot keepers are shunned from by ethical keepers, blood parrots are very popular.

I think the same will happen here. People will buy these fish as a decoration and the craze will become popular.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

whats a blood parrot?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Miranda said:


> whats a blood parrot?


was going to ask the same thing

jay


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

blood parrot cichlid. its a hybrid between a severum cichlid and a midas cichlid.

They are a man-made hybrid that is often dyed with artificial colourings

As a serious cichlid keeper, I am strongly against these fish. People buy them as interesting loking fish and get abuse from fish keepers 'in the know'.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwww thats horrible!


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

its only illegal if they are dyed here, most are dyed in asian countries like china then imported to get around the law, they should be banned full stop


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

now thats weird !


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

SteveL said:


> now thats weird !


 

not just weird, down right bloody stupid :evil: I've refused to use a shop because they sold "tattooed" fish, and they were like "so what"


there was also a chinese "fish keeping" (more like butchering) magazine that showed how to cut the tail fins iff a certain type of cichlid to make heart cichlids. I think they were called, it showed the fish being netted, taken out, then a pair of scissors being used to cut the tail fin off to make the fish mor "visually appealing", there have also been fish injected with dye to make them look like they are wearing make up


----------



## RachelS (Jan 20, 2007)

It's been around for a while now; gouramis and tetras tattooed with 'I luv you' etc - totally sick. 

My LFS is full of dyed fish - rainbow widows, red bum catfish etc etc. I've spoken to them at length many times but the fish sell unfortunately. I make a point of telling anyone looking at them, what they would be buying - I'm not the most popular customer :diablo: 

Best thing to do it not buy livestock from such shops. Ask them if they've signed up to the PFK dyed fish campaign to state they will not sell any fish tattooed, dyed, dipped in any way

More info here:

Death by Dyeing.org - Shades of death

Why its cruel to dye | Practical Fishkeeping magazine


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

hmmm im not racist in the slightest but why is it always the bloody japanese and chinese!! nature is so beautiful as it is why do people feel the need to debase it.

Its like the glow in the dark goldfish that were genetically engeneered by inserting the bioilluminescent gene from squid into the goldfish. Under blacklights they actually glowed. Its sick.


----------



## RachelS (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's the latest  

Practical Fishkeeping magazine | Blog: Tattooed mollies


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

its terrible when i see a shop sellign dyed i wont shop there anymore theres just no need


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

This has been around for quite some time, years even, I saw this on some glass fish, that had been dyed bright green, pink and blue and this was done with a food based dye that is injected into them using a fine needle that you can get in any local chemist.

Pretty harsh really as there are so many great tropical fish out there of all shapes, colours and sizes, which you can just breed to get even more cool looking offspring.


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

thats terrible why cant people keep fish for there natrul colours


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

i think what is a real shame is that there is always going to be some company willing to do this sort of thing as there will always be some people willing to buy this sort of 'enhanced fish'
i did a collage project before on the trangenic zebra danio fish that a company in america had started to produce GloFish® Welcome
they take jelly fish genotype responsible for boi-luminesence and inject it into the developing embryo. i think this technique is a little more human than tattooing fish but they are both stupid pointless and imoral


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

the sad thing is only a small eprcentage of the fish tatooed survie i cant remember the exact amount but it was somethinig like a couple out of a hundred why put the fish through it when there are so many naturally beautifull fish about :bash:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

OMG !!!

That looks really brutal !!!

Made me feel quite ill :bash:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

The worst thing about it is the fishes lifespan gets stunted !


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

practical fish keeping have a thing bout not selling dyed fish, as they have too take the fish out and let it suffer with injections into it....poor fish its wrong and twisted


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

i'm sure i'll get some stick for this, but yes, the spotty and stripy fish look cute, but its so so cruel. there are so many different fish available with much more beautiful natural markings

and how exactly do they tattoo the fish? you'd have to take the fish out of water, as the machine wouldnt work under the water. its mind boggling.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

bloodxonxyourxhands said:


> and how exactly do they tattoo the fish? you'd have to take the fish out of water, as the machine wouldnt work under the water. its mind boggling.


 

Its not tattooing as on a human, its a syringe filled with food colouring injected into the fish, just a syring, like the ones they use for humans


----------



## sammi1986 (Feb 12, 2007)

*tattoed fish?*

i read this and thought wow a breed of fish i havent heard of, then i read it and could not believe that anyone would do such a evil thing!!!!!!

im suprized they dont die


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

DaveM said:


> Its not tattooing as on a human, its a syringe filled with food colouring injected into the fish, just a syring, like the ones they use for humans


 
ahhh, makes sense

i thought on the linked article that it said it was done with a machine. i was wondering how the fish didnt die from the pain lol


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

bloodxonxyourxhands said:


> ahhh, makes sense
> 
> i thought on the linked article that it said it was done with a machine. i was wondering how the fish didnt die from the pain lol


 

Fish don't feel pain in the way we do, they have a very high tolerance for it, but if we were injected with a needle of equivalent size, it would be as thick as a pencil, which even if you have a very high pain tolerance is gonna hurt a lot


----------



## muxers91 (Mar 3, 2007)

thats just f*****g wrong on so many levels


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

finally seen these fish in the flesh. Its shocking. These are some of the unhealthiest looking fish i have seen.

The worst bit is the guy in the shop being proud. and saying that he's hopeing to get the equipment himself and try glow in the dark fish. This is illegal in this country so I phoned a friend of mine who works at the RSPCA and the shop is getting a surprise inspection this week


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

jees. WTF is going on in the world????


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

im not a fishy person (except with chips) but wtf ? what would make someone come up with an idea like this ? BARBARIC


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I can't see wy anyone would want a tattooed/dyed fish that is't genetic ??.For are ponds we have goldfish & koi carp and for are tanks we have i my view the best cichlid of all the discus a magic fish come in all kinds of color and the only thing mans done to them is breed them to the right parters to get the colors we have today.

Dyed parrot cichlid/fish  :werd:.
http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/php/image/1016.jpg


Discus cichlid :no1: :mf_dribble: :flrt: .
http://www.italiandiscus.com/en/img/impianto_foto6.jpg


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

oh poor gazz, you are much mistaken by the ways of the world. Discus while being a nice fish, are no more than you're average, nice to look at fish. The mightiest of all cichlids is of course the Dovii


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

thats disgusting, the little dyed pink one at the end, i have one of those!!i bought it in a pet shop and i had no idea that is awful, bloody disgrace


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i think it looks crap anyway,


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

mike515 said:


> oh poor gazz, you are much mistaken by the ways of the world. Discus while being a nice fish, are no more than you're average, nice to look at fish. The mightiest of all cichlids is of course the Dovii


Discus are good for making you tank look pretty that cichlid you named dose nothing for me !sorry! for the more butch cichlid has to be oscar's for me:no1: .


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

oscars are butch? please tell my two that (well they are dead now, but still).


----------

